# B&N Cuts Price of Nook



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100621/ap_on_hi_te/us_barnes___noble_new_nook

Barnes & Noble are cutting the price of the Nook to $199. They are also offering a lower priced ($149) Nook with just a Wi-Fi connection (no 3G).

Will be interesting to see what Amazon decides to do with the K2.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I guess they are not selling as many as the expected. Amazon is advertising the Kindle so much and now offering it in Target, they must have felt like the needed to lower the price to compete. It will be interesting to see how Amazon will respond.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I guess they are not selling as many as the expected. Amazon is advertising the Kindle so much and now offering it in Target, they must have felt like the needed to lower the price to compete. It will be interesting to see how Amazon will respond.


Or, they are selling so many, and thus selling so many ebooks that they are making a good profit on the books, that they feel they don't have to make as much on the ereader itself...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I could get interested in the $149 Nook for library books...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I guess they are not selling as many as the expected. Amazon is advertising the Kindle so much and now offering it in Target, they must have felt like the needed to lower the price to compete. It will be interesting to see how Amazon will respond.





vermontcathy said:


> Or, they are selling so many, and thus selling so many ebooks that they are making a good profit on the books, that they feel they don't have to make as much on the ereader itself...


I have a third theory--that the iPad has cut into their sales. I was just telling a friend that I think at least some of the appeal of the Nook was the color touch screen; and the iPad has a much cooler and comprehensive color touch screen.

Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have a third theory--that the iPad has cut into their sales. I was just telling a friend that I think at least some of the appeal of the Nook was the color touch screen; and the iPad has a much cooler and comprehensive color touch screen.
> 
> Betsy


Yes, the iPad was probably a big hit for them. Especially since they haven't been out that long.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I could get interested in the $149 Nook for library books...
> 
> Betsy


I have the Sony Touch, and I like the touch screen. I think that's a great price. 
Go for it Betsy.
deb


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The wifi only version is a clever move by B&N...Since they have wifi in their stores, and allow browsing their ebooks for an hour per day in-store (at least that's the way I remember it--I never had any real interest in the Nook), that will help draw people to their stores to browse and buy/download books.  And maybe buy a DTB or at least a coffee while they are there!

I'd love to have a Nook for library books, and to take advantage of the browsing (a super-sample!), but I already have a Kindle, an iPad, and an Android cell phone that will soon have the Kindle app.  I can't justify another electronic gizmo, particularly one with as limited utility as the wifi Nook would offer me!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I just now noticed that they have a press release saying there is a software update for the Nook, and among other things it gives (free, apparently) access to AT&T wifi.  For someone without another ereader, that makes the Nook much more flexible and useful.  B&N seems to be doing their best to give the Nook a fighting chance!  I still think it will have a tough time competing with Kindle and iPad, though.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I could get interested in the $149 Nook for library books...
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, I really agree with you on this. I currently have a Sony Pocket Reader that I use for library books, but would love to have something with a 6" screen to read library books on. At $149, this really appeals to me. I could sell my Sony Pocket Reader and get the Nook Lite for my library book reading. Hmmmmmm...... Is it for sure that the Nook Lite can read PDF and Epub books from the library?

ETA: Wonder if the Nook Lite would fit in any of my K2 covers


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, nook can read PDF and ePub library books.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I could get interested in the $149 Nook for library books...
> 
> Betsy


Agreed. That's a nice price.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

There is an article on CBS news about this.

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-501465_162-20008282-501465.html?tag=cbsnewsTwoColLowerPromoArea;morenews


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

When do the wifi models come out? I know several people who would be interested. 

Melissa


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

The Wi-Fi models can be ordered online right now.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I think that the $150 Kobo had to have something to do with these price cuts! 

Kindle and Nook both seemed perfectly at ease with their $259 prices even in face of the iPad introduction. iPads START at nearly twice as much and go up from there, especially when you add $30/month to AT&T, so there's no reason for Amazon or B&N to drop prices to compete.

When the Kobo entered the picture, though, and sales were brisk, it demonstrated the appeal of that price point. B&N responded by lowering the 3G Nook to $199 and introducing for pre-order the $149 wi-fi Nook. Borders has now added a $20 credit when you buy a Kobo, lowering the price effectively to $129.99. I wouldn't be surprised if the Kobo became the $99 reader everyone has been dreaming about for ages.


----------

